# Conditioner for Mats



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Been battling mats and static on Lyra's fur for the past few months... Have tried using Chris Christensen (day to day shampoo and conditioner) to no avail. Also tried Isle of Dogs, which didn't really seem to help much either. Can anyone recommend a good brand for coats that tend to mat??

These are the brands that I can get around here:

Isle of Dogs (the Primrose line & the regular line, but no Salon Elements), Coat Handler (heard lots of great things about this), Earthbath, #1 All Systems, Chris Christensen, Biogroom, Pethead.


----------



## wishiwas (Mar 3, 2008)

Coat Handler has been good as far as matting goes for my Papillon. The static seems to come back faster than with a heavier conditioner, though. Their anti-static spray works well for in-between, or for misting the coat before brushing (especially if there's a mat).

My favorite so far for my dog is Pure Paws H2O. It leaves his coat sooo soft and silky. The Coat Handler seems to leave his coat looking nice for longer, but not AS nice. Right now I actually use both.. I'm using Coat Handler mixed with Odor Handler (for skin problems, not odor) for the first bath, H2O shampoo for a second scrub, and then the H2O conditioner. Before his skin got worse, I used solely Coat Handler products and was happy, though.

Umm.. I've tried the Isle of Dogs Primrose shampoo and 2heal conditioner on him and it seemed nice. It just didn't help with his itchies as much as the Odor Handler mixture, so I didn't buy any.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Coat handler conditioner, hands down. I dilute it to leave in strength. You can dilute it further and also use as a brushout antistatic spray. Its not greasy, nor weigh down the coat.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Found a bottle of the Coat Handler conditioner at the petstore and just used it on Lyra--wow, it's very strong for such a dilute product! Definitely left her coat a lot softer than CC or IOD. I diluted some into a spray bottle to use for brushing out her coat. 

Should I also get the shampoo to go along, or is just using the conditioner good enough?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Comditioner is enough.


----------



## NicoleD (Nov 16, 2012)

I use cow boy magic detangelar on my cocker and it works really well. You just if you have a mat you put a little of it on it and use a comb and just comb it out. It's a little expensive 20 dollars a bottle but worth it


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

How are you liking the Coat Handler Lucidity?


----------



## godfreygirl143 (Sep 27, 2011)

I too have horrible problems with matting with my mini schnauzer/shih tzu and I found "Tropiclean D-Mat Tangle Remover Spray" at http://www.amazon.com/Tropiclean-D-Mat-Tangle-Remover-Spray/dp/B000634IUO/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top. She tends to have the mini Schnauzer look with the fine shih tzu hair and she hates (and I do mean HATES) to have her hair messed with....my groomer has even had to muzzle her and she's the sweetest dog I've ever had, but it's a problem. This stuff works great. You can read the reviews from others on the amazon.com site and judge for yourself.


----------

